# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  STIGMATA

## Luis Esteban

-ll*/vo haciendo este juego durante bastante tiempo pero mi madre cree que se me va a marcar lkla piel (o dañar).
Asi que quisiera que me dijeran si hay posibilidad de marcas, y si es asi, se pueden prevenir? como?

----------


## eidanyoson

Todos los días de tu vida tus sábanas te dejan marcada la cara.

 Y después de lavarte y mirarte al espejo ¿ves alguna marca?

 Y eso que todos los días de tu vida las arrugas de la almohada te dejan marca, ¡que cosas! ...

----------


## CroW

> Todos los días de tu vida tus sábanas te dejan marcada la cara.
> 
>  Y después de lavarte y mirarte al espejo ¿ves alguna marca?
> 
>  Y eso que todos los días de tu vida las arrugas de la almohada te dejan marca, ¡que cosas! ...


que gran verdad aajajajaja xDD

----------


## Luis Esteban

Gracias, despues de esto ya restoy mas seguro, pero m madre no queda convencida, bueno, ser que nadie le da gusto hehe bueno, gracis de todas formas

----------


## Javieronjimez

:D  Que cosas tenemos... Tranquilo, yo también lo hago de vez en cuando, y  no tengo ni rastro, además, en el caso de tener que hacerlo mas de una vez seguida, en el DVD te aconseja otros sitios para hacer aparecer la adivinación verdad?

Un saludo

----------


## alan_ilusion

no te preocupes no hace ningun daño,a no ser que tengas unas uñas a lo lobezno(x-men),pero date cuenta de que estas sacando unas micro capas capilares cada vez qe te lo haces.pero no pasa nada que yo tambien lo hago,el numero 1 y 7 me parecen los mas faciles de hacer.


PD-la gente se queda acojonada segun la presentacion,pero se queda acojonada.


salu2

----------


## MAGIC CARU

perdon, pero que es esto del stigmata? no tengo ni idea

----------


## eidanyoson

Es un juego de magia.

 Aquí no se pueden desvelar secretos así que no preguntes cómo se hace.

 Si lo que quieres es ver en quñe consiste, puedes ver un ejemplo aquí:

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=vG2j0-_NO9Q

----------


## ariancito

en que consiste el efecto :Confused:

----------

